# Howdy all



## okcpl2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Being new here I wanted to say "hello to all". This year is my first yard haunt in several years and from looking at all the stuff here on the site I am WAY BEHIND the curve.  But what I dont make this year I will be more than ready for next year. Great site and nice to meet all yall!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We are all behind the curve, but that doesn't stop us. We have a couple here from OKC. Where are you from? Great bunch of people here.


----------



## okcpl2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome Scareme. We are from the northeast corner of the state. Bout as close as you can get to Missouri without being in it.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy! Welcome to the forum.. Many of us are behind hehe in more ways than one.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum  You'll catch up soon enough!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

welcome to the haunted craziness.

by the way so to tell you but you will never catch up.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I love it when we get Oklahoma on this board!!!!!!

Welcome, this is a great place.

Oh, and I just stay behind the curve. It's better that way.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome! Not to worry... with the great minds here, we'll have ya up to speed in no time flat!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o &welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome to another oaky
hope you get a lot of ideas from here


----------

